# Tunneling 4x6 & 6x4



## nazari (Oct 9, 2014)

Hi,

I want to know how I can establish a 6x4 or 4x6 tunnel on FreeBSD.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 9, 2014)

Not sure what you need but gif(4) is used to tunnel IPv6 over IPv4 and is mainly used to connect to IPv6 tunnel brokers like those offered by he.net. There's also faith(4) and faithd(8) which are used for IPv6-to-IPv4 gateways.


----------



## nazari (Oct 12, 2014)

Yes, i need to create tunnel IPv6 over IPv4 and gif is what I was looking for.
How config gif interface on both sides?


----------

